#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά/Σχεδιαστικά >  > > >  >  > Autodesk - Autocad: Autocad 2000 και Autocad LT 2000

## sg3

ΠΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΒΡΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΕΒΑΣΩ ΤΟ AUTOCAD 2000? KAI AUTOCAD LT 2000?

Πού μπορώ να βρω να κατεβάσω το Autocad 2000 και Autocad LT 2000;

Υπενθυμίζουμε ότι τα κεφαλαία απαγορεύονται από τους Κανόνες Λειτουργίας.
Ο Γενικός Διαχειριστής του eMichanikos.gr

----------


## eMichanikos.gr

Εννοείς δοκιμαστικές εκδόσεις;

----------


## Xάρης

Από τον ιστότοπο της *Autodesk*, πού αλλού;

----------

